# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle II SCR (SPD/RDA ServiceTool) v1.00 - SC6533G support

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle II SCR (SPD/RDA ServiceTool) v1.00 - SPD SC6533G support* 
New Module released - SpreadTrum/RDA Service Tool ( SCR )
Since RDA is outdated and sold (?) to SpreadTrum ( according code facts ) we decide to rebuild both SPD and RDA modules.
From now SCR module will contain ONLY Modern RDA and Spreadtrum Feature phones. SPD will contain ONLY SmartPhones.
That allow us bring our users new level of expirience and more new cool stuff. Stay tuned  
Supported CPU and features:
Spreadtrum SC6533, SC6533G
- Read Info ( Check Boot, HW verify )
> Complete read info - include ALL device HW details, display info etc.
- Format FileSystem
> Fast and complete safe way to reset and restore phone settings
- Repair Security
> Allow repair device security items. This feature is restricted and unavialable in some countries!
- Read Firmware
> Read complete phone fw, automatic verify code and whole fw structure
> Read security settings, used to restore bricked/damaged phone functianlity
> Read calibration items, used to restore network, audio and other phone settings
- Write Firmware
> Support Infinity firmware format ( combined ilod )
> Support Factory RAW firmware format ( single lod )
> Support partial flashing for Infinity and Factory firmware 
RDA Mirco: RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL ( include latest revision 09 : CL )
RDA Micro: RDA8826
- Read Info ( Check Boot, HW verify )
> Complete read info, include ALL device HW details, display info etc.
- Format FileSystem
> Fast and complete safe way to reset and restore phone settings
- Repair Security
> Allow repair device security items. This feature is restricted and unavialable in some countries!
- Read Firmware
> Read complete phone fw, automatic verify code and whole fw structure
> Read security settings, used to restore bricked/damaged phone functianlity
> Read calibration items, used to restore network, audio and other phone settings
- Write Firmware
> Support Infinity FW format ( combined ilod )
> Support Factory RAW firmware format ( single lod )
> Support partial flashing for Infinity and Factory firmware 
Signed drivers are in support area  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle II SCR (SPD/RDA ServiceTool) v1.00 - SPD SC6533G support* 
New Module released - SpreadTrum/RDA Service Tool ( SCR )
Since RDA is outdated and sold (?) to SpreadTrum ( according code facts ) we decide to rebuild both SPD and RDA modules.
From now SCR module will contain ONLY Modern RDA and Spreadtrum Feature phones. SPD will contain ONLY SmartPhones.
That allow us bring our users new level of expirience and more new cool stuff. Stay tuned  
Supported CPU and features:
Spreadtrum SC6533, SC6533G
- Read Info ( Check Boot, HW verify )
> Complete read info - include ALL device HW details, display info etc.
- Format FileSystem
> Fast and complete safe way to reset and restore phone settings
- Repair Security
> Allow repair device security items. This feature is restricted and unavialable in some countries!
- Read Firmware
> Read complete phone fw, automatic verify code and whole fw structure
> Read security settings, used to restore bricked/damaged phone functianlity
> Read calibration items, used to restore network, audio and other phone settings
- Write Firmware
> Support Infinity firmware format ( combined ilod )
> Support Factory RAW firmware format ( single lod )
> Support partial flashing for Infinity and Factory firmware 
RDA Mirco: RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL ( include latest revision 09 : CL )
RDA Micro: RDA8826
- Read Info ( Check Boot, HW verify )
> Complete read info, include ALL device HW details, display info etc.
- Format FileSystem
> Fast and complete safe way to reset and restore phone settings
- Repair Security
> Allow repair device security items. This feature is restricted and unavialable in some countries!
- Read Firmware
> Read complete phone fw, automatic verify code and whole fw structure
> Read security settings, used to restore bricked/damaged phone functianlity
> Read calibration items, used to restore network, audio and other phone settings
- Write Firmware
> Support Infinity FW format ( combined ilod )
> Support Factory RAW firmware format ( single lod )
> Support partial flashing for Infinity and Factory firmware 
Signed drivers are in support area  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

